
McConnell: Net neutrality bill 'dead on arrival' in Senate - aaronbrethorst
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/438133-mcconnell-net-neutrality-bill-dead-on-arrival-in-senate?rnd=1554848198
======
davesque
This is just reporting on party politics and effectively contains no
information.

~~~
curtis3389
I kinda agree, except that if McConnell says the bill is DOA, then it is.

And this bill is relevant to HN because net neutrality is.

Unsurprising news, though. Despite popular support, the GOP doesn't support
it, and they control the Senate. Why would they pass this? (from their
perspective)

~~~
jedberg
Why would they pass it? Because the majority of Americans want it and they are
supposed to represent us? Because it’s good for the country? Because they’re
supposed to put country over party, not the other way around?

There’s lots of reasons.

~~~
threatofrain
Your representative represents you, among many. That's the vote you share.
Representatives are supposed to put state or district above everything else.

~~~
toomuchtodo
EDIT: Parent edited their comment to no longer reflect who McConnell
represents.

"Only 33% of Kentucky voters approve of McConnell and an overwhelming 56%
disapprove." [1]

[1] [https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/431002-poll-33-of-
kent...](https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/431002-poll-33-of-kentucky-
voters-approve-of-mcconnell) (Poll: 33% of Kentucky voters approve of
McConnell)

------
bronco21016
It’s mind blowing to me that Senate procedure still allows one party/person to
control what bills even are voted on, whether that bill would gain majority
vote or not. One person should not be able to say no. Let the votes speak for
themselves. Even if they are just bought. This needs to change.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _It’s mind blowing to me that Senate procedure still allows one party
> /person to control what bills even are voted on_

McConnell doesn’t wield absolute power. The Senate can remove him at any time.
His leadership is a matter of efficiency and convenience, not necessity.

